# Laynes Espresso Leeds



## bubbajvegas

I found myself parked up with work on the outskirts of Leeds for my dinner hour so being a nice sunny day I decided to have a walk into the centre to see if I could find Laynes of which I had heard good things about,anyway I found it and it didn't disappoint,

On entry to a compact but nice feeling shop I was greeted with a smile and asked what I would like so I went for a straight double already knowing it would probably be SM red brick and it was,I was pleasantly surprised at the £1.80 cost and sat in the window whilst it was brought over with a glass of water aswell,it was a beautiful shot served in not neutral cup,I went back to order another for the road and the barista suggested I split the shot and had a straight single and the other in a piccolo,and at only £2.70 a great suggestion and great drinks again,

They were using a synesso paired with robur and the othe barista taking a break had an anfim super caimano,

Highly recommended and I will be going back


----------



## garydyke1

Need to go sometime!


----------



## photojonny

That last pic of yours is my regular seat


----------



## bubbajvegas

photojonny said:


> That last pic of your is my regular seat


Best seat in the house


----------



## glevum

More great photos bubba, great looking shot as well


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excellent I'm going to Leeds on Saturday , so ill add this to my list of places to drag my mate around . Along wit Jumbo records ....


----------



## bubbajvegas

The barista said he was very excited about a Brazilian single origin from square mile they were expecting to have in for Saturday so you might be in for a real treat


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool, ill update you if I make it there


----------



## Spukey

Laynes is quality, can also reccommend Mrs.Athas in Leeds. They use a three group lever.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hopefully am gonna get round both, are either open on a Sunday?


----------



## photojonny

Both open Sundays.


----------



## Mrboots2u

In the words of mr burns excellent ........


----------



## drude

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent I'm going to Leeds on Saturday , so ill add this to my list of places to drag my mate around . Along wit Jumbo records ....


Ah...Jumbo Records - great place.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mis spent youth in jumbo records in the 90's ....


----------



## Spukey

Mrs. Athas also have their own Hasbean blend called Mrs. Atha's Tipple. Very nice it is too!

Fruity and sweet, nice as an espresso and flat white.


----------



## Eyedee

Can you give me some directions for Mrs Athas please.

ian


----------



## photojonny

Mrs Atha's is behind the big House of Fraser department store, which is on one of the main shopping streets, Briggate. It's on Central Road, see here:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d468!2d-1.541388!3d53.7964251!4m18!3m15!1m0!1m4!3m2!3d53.7964925!4d-1.5412745!6e2!3m8!1m3!1d468!2d-1.541388!3d53.7964251!3m2!1i1280!2i610!4f13.1!7m1!3b1&fid=0


----------



## Mrboots2u

Managed a visit to Layne's on Sunday, despite my old man hangover.... Great coffee ,went for the flat white . A sumptuous array of cakes . Friendly service , a joy to visit .

View attachment 2796


----------



## Mrboots2u

Then after meeting today cam here . Flat white again with a caramel shortbread. Some of the loveliest foamed milk I have ever seen , not a bubble in sight . Delightful


----------



## mark21

> Laynes is quality, can also reccommend Mrs.Athas in Leeds. They use a three group lever.


Mrs Athas does awesome coffee but - if you're heading there anyway - it's all about the lovely, buttery scrambled eggs on toast made from proper, non-plastic bread. Best I've ever eaten and I've eaten a lot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

In here now after a train got cancelled. Nice square mile yirg v60. Shame full of students with macbooks blocking up all the tables and not drinking


----------



## Eyedee

Hope you got your passport stamped.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u

Eyedee said:


> Hope you got your passport stamped.
> 
> Ian


Ha ha ......I lived in Leeds for 6 years so I can mix and mingle unnoticed


----------



## rajb

was here last week - agreed it is lovely.

bought a box of the drop coffee from sweden - 10 days old by the time i got it but lovely beans and light-medium roast. £12 so was an extravagance. they didn't discount for using a keep cup but mrs atha's were very happy to see one and discounted. nice chat there with the barista who over-extracts all his pour overs (kalita wave) to 26% and finds that that is their sweet spot.

resisted buying any beans tho. between the drop, my climpsons sub and the foundry pour over day (and a bag of rave signature for the mrs) i am bean'd out.

raj


----------



## Mrboots2u

26 percent kalita wave wow....that s a high extraction yield. What did it taste like


----------



## ShortShots

Been in here a few times lately as been travelling up north a fair bit on business and pleasure. Very happy its close to the train station! Thoroughly enjoyed the entire menu (Drop coffee sidamo v60, Square mile Yirg natural wonago--surpisingly not as clean as I'd hoped, and the sidamo as split shot) The sidamo was a guilty pleasure as I love drop coffee's roasting and we have the same coffee, surprised by the extra body, but still supremely delicious. Really well made coffees all round, also grabbed a box of Drop Guatemala La Folie- The joys of an expense account!


----------



## Olljones

One of the best coffee shops in the UK. hands down.


----------



## rajb

Right, it was a med-dark roast and i am sorry to report that i cannot remember bean now, tho it was south or central american. He did it semi-Japanese style ie higher ratio 20g to 288g water and a controlled pour without creating a massive bed over the beans

to me, cup was sweet (like molasses) and would have lacked body if it was a light roast but had a nice chewy mouth feel owing to the roast. absolutely no bitterness, but a tiny bit of dryness at the end.

i have to say boots, that after the foundry roast day and patrick's chemex video, i am using the japanese equipment the way the japanese do at the moment and am getting what to me are much nicer results than variation on the perger method or patrick's, ie sl darker roasts, sl narrower ratios (more coffee to water than 17:1) and doing very slow controlled pours (ie the type not really achievable with a buono or bonavita kettle - am using my takahiro 500ml kettle, water at 90-92C) and doing a very slow central pour and leaving a large bank of coffee at the rim in a V60-01, pouring 280mls to 18g of rave signature blend/foundry kenyan that we got and getting what to me are brilliantly sweet cups. slow continuous pour pretty much, only slowing if i am swamping the beans up to 2mins30-3mins. i am pouring slowly enough to not get a water level in the cone, like in any japanese pourover video you can find on youtube or that i have posted previously.

most coffee shops i have been to, i have found the pour over either rushed or "thin" - they may get more from top to bottom, highlighting florals, but they end up tasting to me like tea, sort of thin/watery. this was better (mrs athas). not many shops that i have been to can put the time into doing pourover that most of us put in at home. patrick's video is evidence of how much care he puts, and he can obviously do it without thinking about it! its not really a sustainable thing for most shops unless they have a dedicated barista on the brew bar (a la bluebottle's model).

cheers

raj


----------



## rmblack78

Visited again on Saturday afternoon. Salted caramel brownie and a long black whilst watching the world go by... Heaven.

Anyone tried the grinder in Leeds?


----------



## WilliamPiper

On the strength of this thread, Mrs P and I tried Laynes out in a weekend in Leeds, just gone. We went on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, and it lived up to expectations. Good food too!


----------



## jaschagoldman

I agree Laynes is great. I would also pop to Opposite cafe in the arcade next to Harvey Nicks, some excellent examples of Square Mile being served there.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Breakfast here twice this week. Food was top notch.

Quality v60, both square mile. Earlier in week habitat forest - bright Berry acicdty and sweet.

Today this. Near the station, if you have time and you want to experience quality food and filter get you ass down there.


----------

